

Google I/O Live Stream  - icey
http://www.google.com/events/io/2011/index-live.html

======
zyb09
"This video is not available", are they not live yet, or is it geo blocked? :\

~~~
aristidb
It seems like the affected countries are:

\- Germany \- France \- Sweden

I'm in Germany, and frustrated because I can't watch it.

~~~
zyb09
I'm watching now here: <http://live.twit.tv/>

~~~
riams
Thanks! Working.

------
pedrokost
_Stay tuned. The next I/O session will start soon._ I wish they wrote how
soon, 5 minutes, 1 hour?

Edit: The breaks between sessions should be 15 minutes long.
<http://www.google.com/events/io/2011/sessions_schedule.html>

------
jellicle
<http://music.google.com/about> to request an invitation, U.S. users only at
the current time. The Google Music app ("Music") is available on the Android
Market for all U.S. users, will work with music already on the phone even if
you don't have an invite to the cloud service yet.

------
namank
the sessions: <http://www.google.com/events/io/2011/sessions.html>

------
phlux
Given this is at Moscone -- anyone know what data links Google brought in to
support the event?

Also - I wonder if they brought in WAPS from Ruckus Wireless this time - or
are they sticking with Meraki?

------
ignifero
anyone got a link to the keynote video?

